# Jet Black coupe pics anyone?



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Jet Black coupe pics anyone?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

Those pictures from before or after your new paint job? :lmao: 

Speaking of which, was all that white paint successfully removed?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Andawyr said:


> *Those pictures from before or after your new paint job? :lmao:
> 
> Speaking of which, was all that white paint successfully removed? *


it came off :bigpimp:


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

Did you get it all off yourself, or did you pay to have it done?

And, how did you get the paint off?

(man, talk about thread hihacking :angel: )


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Andawyr said:


> *Did you get it all off yourself, or did you pay to have it done?
> 
> And, how did you get the paint off?
> 
> (man, talk about thread hihacking :angel: ) *


Professional paint removal...

I think they used Clay Magic clay bars...


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Professional paint removal...
> 
> I think they used Clay Magic clay bars... *


Cool. I'll file that bit of information away, where hopefully I'll never have to use it.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Even when it's dirty, it still looks good !!!


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

Heres some of my baby, although it looks a little different now (need some new pics)


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey Nate, only on these boards do our wheels look so small.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Hey Nate, only on these boards do our wheels look so small.  *


Size isn't that important. It is the width that counts 

225s are good all around :thumb:


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

is bigger width better? I have 255s in the rear :angel:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

RichP said:


> *is bigger width better? I have 255s in the rear :angel: *


:understeer:


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

definetly understeer...good for those of us that dont know what they are doing


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

RichP said:


> *definetly understeer...good for those of us that dont know what they are doing  *


It is time to go to a driving school and learn :thumb:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Size isn't that important. It is the width that counts
> 
> 225s are good all around :thumb: *


LOL, I see you've been reading one of Maxim's "What Girls Really Want" articles. 

I nearly scared the crap out of myself this past weekend when my car went into a smooth tail-out attitude as I was pulling out of a side street. Fun once I figured out it was controllable, but makes me really wonder what novice drivers would do without DSC. My ASC didn't even blink once during the entire thing.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> I nearly scared the crap out of myself this past weekend when my car went into a smooth tail-out attitude as I was pulling out of a side street. Fun once I figured out it was controllable, but makes me really wonder what novice drivers would do without DSC. My ASC didn't even blink once during the entire thing.  *


How did you manage to do that?

I never have oversteer problems on the street. I do always leave DSC on, but get understeer usually. This is desirable. My car has a LOT more torque than yours and I don't have to catch oversteer very often. Unless you were going to fast and lifted  :dunno:

If you like controlled oversteer, try going to an auto-x. You will be tail out during much of the run


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I neglected to add that the tires were still slightly damp in a few spots from an earlier rain shower. The pavement itself was bone dry at that particular location, but the tires probably still had a bit of water on them from a less-travelled street or something. I was simply coming from a dead stop in first, and at about 60% throttle I'd say. After realizing what was happening and gaining control of it I put 'er in second and continued the slow slide without any ASC intervention. Also, having the factory Conti's helped a bit too.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *I neglected to add that the tires were still slightly damp in a few spots from an earlier rain shower. The pavement itself was bone dry at that particular location, but the tires probably still had a bit of water on them from a less-travelled street or something. I was simply coming from a dead stop in first, and at about 60% throttle I'd say. After realizing what was happening and gaining control of it I put 'er in second and continued the slow slide without any ASC intervention. Also, having the factory Conti's helped a bit too.  *


ah, I see. Yea, if my rear tires are wet, I ALWAYS spin them pulling out on a street. Never have a tail out situation though. :dunno: How far out did the back go?

Contisports? It look as if in your sig pic, the tire is underinflated


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> ah, I see. Yea, if my rear tires are wet, I ALWAYS spin them pulling out on a street. Never have a tail out situation though. :dunno: How far out did the back go?
> 
> Contisports? It look as if in your sig pic, the tire is underinflated  *


The back went out far enough to require about a 45* countersteer to land in the correct lane.

I dunno, I checked the tire pressure just minutes before that poor quality pic was taken. I have it set to the 4 passenger "summer" 225 specs, which is 29/33 I believe. I may try the fully loaded 225 specs (something like 33/37) to gain some sidewall strength soon, though. :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> The back went out far enough to require about a 45* countersteer to land in the correct lane.
> 
> I dunno, I checked the tire pressure just minutes before that poor quality pic was taken. I have it set to the 4 passenger "summer" 225 specs, which is 29/33 I believe. I may try the fully loaded 225 specs (something like 33/37) to gain some sidewall strength soon, though. :thumb: *


I don't know, those tires look low. What are the stock specs?

I'm running 36.5F/37R

no sag


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Whatever is on the door jamb for 225/50/16 (the one without M&S beside it) is what they are set to +/- 0.5PSI. After some, uh, lets just say SPIRITED runs this weekend, I'm definately looking at upping the tire pressures. The sidewall just feels way too flappy for a 50 series tire. :tsk:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Whatever is on the door jamb for 225/50/16 (the one without M&S beside it) is what they are set to +/- 0.5PSI. After some, uh, lets just say SPIRITED runs this weekend, I'm definately looking at upping the tire pressures. The sidewall just feels way too flappy for a 50 series tire. :tsk: *


Get some Potenza S-03s the sidewalls are as stiff as wood :yikes:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Get some Potenza S-03s the sidewalls are as stiff as wood :yikes: *


It's against every kind of common sense in my mind to replace tires before they are worn out unless they severely degrade the car's handling. And they're not THAT bad.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> It's against every kind of common sense in my mind to replace tires before they are worn out unless they severely degrade the car's handling. And they're not THAT bad.  *


How much tread is left?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> How much tread is left? *


I don't have anything to measure with and I never saw what they looked like new, so I have no idea. Absolutely no bald spots, though. 24k miles. :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> I don't have anything to measure with and I never saw what they looked like new, so I have no idea. Absolutely no bald spots, though. 24k miles. :dunno: *


They should be done then :dunno:

that's a lot of miles...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> They should be done then :dunno:
> 
> that's a lot of miles... *


Previous owner was female, and I found a tee in the spare tire well so she golfed too. And you know how those damned golfers drive...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Previous owner was female, and I found a tee in the spare tire well so she golfed too. And you know how those damned golfers drive...
> 
> *


----------

